# Audio System Helon 9000.1



## ryzaa (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey guys, first post here.

This is going to be a long post.
On the weekend, we had the first comp with our newly rebuilt SPL car.

Not all went to plan.

The car is a 1989 Ford Laser

We are running 4 x 15" Audio System Helon Subs [dual 2 ohm]
2 Audio System Helon 9000.1 amps
And running it off of 14 Trojan 8 volt cells
No alternator was used, nor was plugged in

So we were floating around 16.3 Volts at the amps. 

We wired up the amps and turned them on, both of them powered up [they were strapped] So we connected the subs to them [wired at 2 ohm per board] Turned it on and all was still well.

We had a multimeter connected to the power input at the amp, plus a seperate readout on our headunit, voltage never dropped below 15 volts.

We had a clamp meter on the output, the highest it read was about 2 volt output.

I dont recall maximum amperage draw, but it never hit double digits

We slowly turned up the gains, it was at a moderate listening level when there was a loud bang and the master amp went into protect and wouldnt come back out. There was the smell of burning electrics. We disconnected the amp and checked over everything, we couldnt find anything wrong.

We pulled out the amp and rewired the second one to 1 ohm at the amp. Went through the same procedure and the same thing happened. 

We checked and rechecked everything during the entire course of events. Both before and after. there was a 12 volt remote, everything was wired correctly. No fuses were run, this is after all SPL.

The first amp had not been tested and was brand new, unused, the second had been powered on a 12 volt setup and had run. 

Both me and my team mate are trying to work out what went wrong, how it happened, whether it was something we did or something else.

If anyone can throw any light on this, that would be most appreciated, I have tried to provide as much information as possible, but if there is anything I have left out, I will be happy to give it.

When I can find photos I will put them up

Thanks, Ryan


----------



## ryzaa (Mar 31, 2011)

Also, the first amp connected [the one that had been used once before] sparked when it was connected, the second amp [the one that had never been used and the one that blew first] did not spark when it was connected.

Hopefully we can work out what happened.

Thanks, Ryan


----------



## lanman31337 (May 16, 2011)

There should be a little bit of a spark when the amp is connected for charging of the capacitors on the board. Can you shake one of the covers off and take some pictures for us?


----------



## ryzaa (Mar 31, 2011)

Thats what we thought, the amps are currently at a local place getting looked at, apparently some of the FETs are blown on each board, which comes as no surprise after what happened.
But we still cant work out why it happened


----------



## xMplar (Feb 18, 2009)

id be very interested to know what happend also guys so if anyone has had any simalar experiencew with these amps or others please coment as this is as much a mind melt to me as it is to ryzza as far as i can tell the electrics were all wired correctly the only thing that might and mean only a slighly might cause and issue is one coil on one subs was the wrong ohmage and i still feel the lack of fuseing or voltage reg of sum kind is an issue but according to all the builders and techs it should have done this so come on DIYMA GURUS please chime in so we can avoid a repete of this happening again 
Thanks PPl
Ren


----------

